# Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff ousted in impeachment vote



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 31, 2016)

What's amazing to me is these people elected a former Communist guerilla actually believing she could improve their country.

Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff ousted in impeachment vote


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 31, 2016)

. First woman President, given the boot. Take note, hillary


----------



## PK1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> . First woman President, given the boot. Take note, hillary


Dilma did not have a former President spouse who has experience in avoiding impeachment.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 31, 2016)

At least the Brazilians came to their senses, I'm not sure what the democrook voters excuse is.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 31, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> What's amazing to me is these people elected a former Communist guerilla actually believing she could improve their country.
> 
> Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff ousted in impeachment vote



Do you know how ironic that statement is?  We elected a radical Muslim believing he could improve our country


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 31, 2016)

> Under Rousseff, Brazil’s first female president, the economy sharply contracted while unemployment, inflation and public spending rose. The country lost its precious investment grade rating.



Wow, that sounds familiar!!



> Rousseff blamed global economic conditions and the end of the commodities boom for Brazil’s troubles.



She should have blamed Bush.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 31, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Do you know how ironic that statement is?  We elected a radical Muslim believing he could improve our country



Oh, really? What country do you live in?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 31, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > What's amazing to me is these people elected a former Communist guerilla actually believing she could improve their country.
> ...



We?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 31, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how ironic that statement is?  We elected a radical Muslim believing he could improve our country
> ...



right...


----------



## Holos (Aug 31, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> What's amazing to me is these people



A-mazing?

Does that mean those people (yourself) are lost?

Because the proposal of the thread has nothing to do with your introduction to it.

The article also seems apolitical in its evident bias.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 31, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I meant we as in this country elected.  You'd have to kidnap my children to get me to vote for that evil man or his Muslim wanna be  protege.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 31, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I said back in 2008 he would be an unmitigated disaster...and here we are


----------

